# Patient Assessment-Questions



## jefgreen (Sep 7, 2010)

When considering the potential for injury from a fall, which of the following is LEAST important?

A: Whether the patient struck anything with his body on the way down.
B: The type of surface onto which the patient fell.
C: The patient's weight.
D: The height of the fall.

I chose "C"

At the scene of a vehicle collision in which there are no apparent hazards, which of the following guidelines should be followed for establishing a danger zone?

A: The danger zone should be 150 feet in all directions.
B: The danger zone should be 50 feet in all directions.
C: There is no need to establish a danger zone when there are no apparent hazards.
D: The danger zone should be 15 feet in all direction.

I have no idea as to the answer, because there is no reference in my textbook.

Also, can some one explain the "up and over" pathway and the "down and under" pathway? Thanks.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 7, 2010)

First one is C


As for the second one, I say 150 feet just because I don't want bystanders near me when working.  They tend to be a hassle, and them being 50 yards away is never a bad thing. :wacko:


And for your third question, context is needed.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 7, 2010)

Agree that 1 is C.

Don't know the book/test answer for 2. 

3: Don't understand the context.


----------



## rbromme (Sep 7, 2010)

Up and over means up and over the steering wheel.  Down and under means down and under the steering wheel/dashboard.


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 7, 2010)

I like C then A
figure it would be wise to have some distance for oncoming vehicles to react.


The up and over and down and under are injury patterns (index of suspicion) relating to unrestrained motor vehicle victims.

It is a bit dated, it was described prior to some of the modern safety features in cars.

Down and under gives suspicion for lower extremity fx, particularly femoral necks, as well as abdominal injuries to the liver and spleen.

Up and over are usually consitant with upper extremity fx, thoracic injuries, pneumo, hemo, etc. along with C1 fx from vertical compression (usually seen in diving injuries)

In the down and under on occasion you would get feet amputated from the sharp edges of the metal pedals (gas, brake, clutch) that were only covered by a piece of plastic. 

In the up and over you would occasionally see people go through the front safety glass on impact then get retracted back through the already broken glass which in addition to the spine injury would make a really gruesome visage that reconstructive plastic surgeons could pay off loans with.


Yea, I am an old guy.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 8, 2010)

This type of question would not be on the NREMT test. Due to the wording .."least".. is a negative distractor. NREMT has attempted to remove such questions as those with .."_least" .... "best" ...etc._

R/r 911


----------

